# Hula Worship @ Saddleback Church



## Robin (Nov 15, 2005)

*HULA Ministry*

Have a blast as you worship God and minister to others! Why should you join this exciting ministry? Drum roll please"¦here are our top ten reasons! 

10. God made dance to be a good thing. He intended it for the worship purpose! Hula was originally a worship dance, Hawaiian style. What better way to worship God than to offer up a dance as a prayer and thanks, through Christian songs like: The Power of Your Love, Shout to the Lord, Healing Grace and Reach One More For Jesus.

9. Great exercise! Hula is low impact! Enhance your latest and favorite diet with hula! Burn those calories; lose those pounds! Feel good while blessing others through your ministry! We believe that helping others bring you and us hope, healing and health!

8. The one-stop shop that fulfills all five purposes! In addition to the worship and ministry purposes, this group also has awesome fellowship, prayer and praise sharing, Bible devotionals, small group care-giving and mission trips! It's all about FAITH, FUN, FITNESS and FRIENDS!

7. All are welcome! No experience needed; we'll teach you! We need all ages of men (yes, historically...men were the original and sole group of people allowed to Hula), women, kids, teens (junior high, high school and college students), the whole family! Tall, short, heavy, thin, Asians, Caucasians, all races, all faces, all paces and all graces. You don't even have to perform if you don't want to; just learn hula as your worship to Jesus! An audience of One!

6. We need all of you! Dancers, musicians, singers, photographers, videographers, organizers/planners, graphics artists, website help, equipment help, costumes, roadies and prayer teams. Whatever you can do, God can use in our ministry!

5. This is not work; it's fun! We usually become or hope to become the life of the party. We serve and perform for small groups, ministry meetings, church services, birthdays, weddings, memorials, hospital visitations, luaus and baby showers. Name it, and we'll dance for it -- for you, your families, friends, neighbors. We'll go anywhere that people need ministering to, witnessing to or cheering up!

4. We are partnering with other churches for one big happy hula for Jesus! Be a part of this newest and coolest experience to bring churches together! God loves unity! Saddleback has always been a "teaching and sending church." Let's continue to help other churches!

3. A Hawaiian Vacation! Everyone loves Hawaii! Why wait for a vacation when you can feel like you're on vacation with this ministry. Hawaii reminds us of a relaxing, restful, peaceful and beautiful place. Our ministry always reminds us of the islands...the calm, the peace, the beauty and the ocean breeze. Next year, we are planning a trip to Hawaii to connect with Hula Ministries &amp;amp; purpose-driven churches there! Come with us!

2. It's biblical! Psalm 149:3 "Praise His Name with dancing!" Isaiah 42:12 "Let them give glory to the Lord and proclaim his praise in the islands." Deuteronomy 16:15 "...For the Lord your God will bless you in all your harvest and in all the work of your hands, and your joy will be complete." Ecclesiastes 3: 1, 4 "There is a time for everything, and a season for every activity under heaven... a time to weep and a time to laugh, a time to mourn and a time to dance..."

1. We change people's hearts and minds about hula! The first thing people think about hula is...coconut bras, grass skirts and showing skin. The Hula Ministry is more conservative than that. We are covered up with decent costumes and perform dance movements and songs that don't distract from our Christ-centered -- not self-centered -- message. This is not entertainment; it is "edu-tainment"; We share and teach about God's love and loving God back.



must-see, photos: http://www.saddlebackfamily.com/magnification/fullstory.asp?id=6458

Robin


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Nov 15, 2005)

Vengeance is mine, I will repay, saith the Lord.


----------



## Robin (Nov 15, 2005)

Saddleback says we worry about cocnut bras and grass skirts. Actually, what first came to mind (for me) was this:

An excerpt "*The History of the Hula*"

Our family is from that area where the caldera [of Kilauea] is, what we call Ka'u and the Puna area on the Island of Hawai'i, which is the southern-most and eastern-most boundaries of this island. Those people that come from that particular place are very much connected to that crater. Different families take care of different aspects of that particular *deity*. Our family's connection to that deity has to do with the songs and the dances, and retelling some of the stories that the eruption puts forth. So when there is a eruption, it is our responsibility then to make a song about that eruption, so that particular eruption will be kept and will be remembered and will be sung in honor years from now.

We have inherited a rich tradition of hula (dances) and mele oli (chants), full of stories of gods and goddesses, ceremonies, prayers, protocol, imagery, wisdom, and intelligence. This tradition teaches how to respect family, appreciate natural phenomena, memorize lengthy chants, love the land, understand hierarchy, recognize life and death cycles, and acknowledge and honor the presence of life. This gift is matrilineal; however, by adding to it our childhood experiences and paternal influences, we have gained a broader understanding of space and time in connection with cultural history and practices and their evolution.

http://www.pbs.org/holomaipele/hula1.html#hula


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Nov 15, 2005)

Warren and paganism is nothing new. He's been embracing paganism since his Schuller swooning days.


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 15, 2005)

HEY-I-WANNA-HOCKA-LOOGIE!


----------



## alwaysreforming (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey, can't we all just love Jesus together? 
Don't worry, Robin; I'm sure if I asked that group in attendance, "How many of you love Jesus?" , all of their hands would go up! So, see? Nothing to worry about!


When I was reading your top ten list, I thought it was SATIRE and even though they have a hula service, I thought you were purposely trying to list lame arguments for it as a joke.

I can't believe you actually copied that from their website! 

Now, here's the really sad part: I have a feeling if I showed this to many people in my circle they'd say, "Yeah, I see it, so what? It actually sounds like a good idea. I think a hula service would be fun! And besides, look at the people you could attract, you know, the non-churched."




This is an abomination, bottom line! The more I see and hear from Rick Warren, the more a terribly uneasy feeling wells up in me. And I have a feeling we're in for a LOT more! I think the Church is in real danger now due to this man's popularity, which seems to be growing day after day. Appearantly, you don't even need to be Christian to be positively impacted by his message, I mean method, no... I mean message..., no, wait.....uh.... well, anyway, appearantly Jews and Muslims experience positive benefits from his teachings as well.

This is all so VERY discouraging....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 15, 2005)

Why not incorporate Siberian or Eskimo pagan dance? Could it be, perhaps, a difference in climate?







Syncretism, in contrast to the RPW, is popular in many Protestant churches, especially on December 25.

[Edited on 11-15-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Peter (Nov 15, 2005)

Come on Andrew, didn't the liberty Christ purchased for believers under the NT consist in hula dancing worship. Warren et al are reclaiming pagan hula worship from Satan for Christ. Doesn't it excite you! 

[Edited on 11-15-2005 by Peter]


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 15, 2005)

Maybe Belly Dancing?


----------



## gwine (Nov 15, 2005)

But , but, but they said it was Christ centered worship.



> We are covered up with decent costumes and perform dance movements and songs that don't distract from our Christ-centered -- not self-centered -- message.



 (first time for a head banger here on the PB)


----------



## dswatts (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> HEY-I-WANNA-HOCKA-LOOGIE!




ROFLOL!!! I love Joe VS the Volcano! One of Tom Hank's greatest achievements, In my humble opinion!!

Dwayne


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 15, 2005)

Go ahead and laugh Pastor Dwayne but I believe "HEY-I-WANNA-HOCKA-LOOGIE" is one of the accepted melodies taken from within the 'Saddleback Psalter'.

Welcome to the 'head banging wall' Gerry, here, have an Advil. At least they know somewhere in their seared consciences that there is something that ought to be 'Christ-centered'. Let's pray they remember that IT'S WORSHIP!!!!!!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeff that smiley is leading me into sin! 

Syncretism is all the rage. Idolatry is en vogue.


----------



## daveb (Nov 15, 2005)

When the RPW doesn't apply, anything goes. Wonder what gimmick they'll come up with next.

Coming soon: break-dance worship! Proclaim Jesus rose from the dead...by spinning on your head!


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> When the RPW doesn't apply, anything goes. Wonder what gimmick they'll come up with next.
> 
> Coming soon: break-dance worship! Proclaim Jesus rose from the dead...by spinning on your head!



Thats so 1990. Jesus can only be worshiped in a bump and grind worship style complete with "Crunk" worship music.


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Jeff that smiley is leading me into sin!



You need a wife!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...



That is in progress......


----------



## Ivan (Nov 15, 2005)

They have strip tease dancing in some fitness centers. Maybe Saddleback will look into that next!


----------



## bond-servant (Nov 15, 2005)

Ohh boy. Grrr. If I don't laugh, I think I'm gonna cry! 

I much prefer this:


----------



## alwaysreforming (Nov 15, 2005)

What about a new Pilates service? 

Or since we're combining things, we could have a new "cooking service", you get to make some of your favorite recipes, learn new ones, and offer up a fragrant offering to the Lord at the same time!
Plus the fellowship afterward is great with all that food there!


----------



## piningforChrist (Nov 15, 2005)

As long as you attach Soli Deo Gloria to any practice and frame it within the "five purposes" of the church, it becomes ok!

How about pitbull fighting?


----------



## gwine (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> Ohh boy. Grrr. If I don't laugh, I think I'm gonna cry!
> 
> I much prefer this:



You know, I kind of like the rhythm that guy has . . .


----------



## Robin (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> What about a new Pilates service?
> 
> Or since we're combining things, we could have a new "cooking service", you get to make some of your favorite recipes, learn new ones, and offer up a fragrant offering to the Lord at the same time!
> Plus the fellowship afterward is great with all that food there!



Talk about p r a c t i c a l !!! Fellowship, too. Maybe we could make it a "Lord's Supper Cook-off?"



r.


----------



## Robin (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> What about a new Pilates service?



They have a Pilates fellowship (Bridge; Fishing; Rugby...) under: Sports for Jesus:

http://www.saddlebackfamily.com/membership/fullstory.asp?id=4561

It's one thing to enjoy a favorite recreation with like-minded believers; it's quite another to adopt a blatant, idolatrous ritual (Hula honors the god Pele, among others) to the worship of Christ.

As I recall, isn't the OT clear about what happened to Israel when it embraced the local pagan religion *AND* mixed it with the worship of YHWH? The golden calf event was not that Israel worshipped a calf; it was that they chose to express worship to YHWH via their own felt-needs; in their own way.

What's the difference between Rick Warren and the sins of Solomon?

r.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> Come on Andrew, didn't the liberty Christ purchased for believers under the NT consist in hula dancing worship. Warren et al are *reclaiming pagan* hula worship from Satan for Christ. Doesn't it excite you!
> 
> [Edited on 11-15-2005 by Peter]



Hey, if we can do it for Christmas -- reclaiming those cute little trees and Santa (aka Satan) -- why not the hula?


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 25, 2005)

Sorry, it just comes out every now and then.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gwine_
> But , but, but they said it was Christ centered worship.
> 
> 
> ...




Yep.  Evanjellyfish will drive you mad...

[Edited on 11-25-2005 by Pilgrim]


----------



## CalsFarmer (Nov 26, 2005)

You people give Warren way too much air time.......


----------



## gwine (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CalsFarmer_
> You people give Warren way too much air time.......



You got that right. I for one will, by the grace of God, stay out of most of these mosh pits.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Nov 26, 2005)

I see some very blatant irony in all of this Warren bashing, but for the sake of preventing WW3, I'll keep it to myself.


----------

